

Facebook Shares Hit New Low as a Lockup Period Ends - JumpCrisscross
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/17/technology/facebook-shares-hit-new-low-as-a-lockup-period-ends.html?_r=2&ref=business&nl=business&emc=edit_dlbkam_20120817

======
onedev
I see everyone discussing these short term results of Facebook's performance
on the stock market, but has anyone really considered the long term value?

I'm not an expert on the markets myself, so if someone could break down what
Facebook's longterm outlook looks like, that'd be interesting.

